# samsung hmx-s10 hd camcorder



## britsyd958 (Dec 22, 2010)

Can i use a separate video editing programme other than the intelstudio
that is embedded in the camera, i have tried a few free trial programmes such as corel and windows live, but i keep getting a message that says, "Connect device"( have done this with supplied usb cable), what is wrong,do i need a video capture device, or is there a programme that will recognise my camera, all and any genuine help appreciated.....Thanks.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

You don't have to use the supplied software to transfer the files to your computer ready for editing nor do you have to edit using their software.

To transfer the files to your computer:

If you are using an SD card and have a card reader (internal or external) just insert the card in the card reader and it will show in My Computer - you may have to look to see which drive letter it is that has the card contents in it - copy and paste the files to your computer. 
If you don't have a card reader or are using the internal drive of the camera, connect the camera via USB and again it should show in My Computer as an external drive, navigate to where the video files are and copy and paste them to your hard drive of your computer.

As far as editing goes, once you have the files on your computer you can use any editing software you have - the only restriction will be the file format and codec used by the camera to record and store the video. Some files, for example, can't be used in Windows Moviemaker without first being converted using something like a freeware file converter like Format Factory (link in my sig).

Editing software varies from basic (Windows Moviemaker, Ulead, Cyberlink) to consumer versions of high end packages (Adobe Premiere Elements, Sony Vegas Studio Platinum - both around the $100 mark) to fully blown professional editing software (Adobe Premiere Pro, Sony Vegas Pro - both around the $1000-$2000 mark and others too expensive to consider)

As with many other products, the more you pay, the more you get capability-wise.

have a look at these - trials are available for download so you can try them out and see which suits you best before outlaying any $$$$:
Sony Vegas range - if you don't want to fork out for the full Pro version the Movie Studio Platinum Edition is good value as is 
Adobe Premiere Elements 8 - good value for money
both suites offer 
* multiple audio and video tracks (Adobe offers more than Vegas)
* lots of effects
* lots of transitions
* chroma keying and green/blue screening
* picture in picture - multiple images on same frame
* keyframing - allowing progressive changes in effects
* multiple input and output formats
* ability to burn to DVD from timeline adding scenes and chapters as markers
* ability to upload direct to Youtube account formatted as flash movie
and much much more - either of these will make Moviemaker look as it is - a very simple video editor with few capabilities - as more and more people play with video cameras these editing suites get simpler to use, more capable and cheaper :grin:


----------

